# Ljubljana



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

I visited here last summer - only staying three nights so I didn't get the deepest look at the whole city, but here are a few shots from the historic centre and of the extensive street art/graffiti scene.

Starting with a short stroll along the Ljubljanica river.


Tourist boat on the Ljubljanica by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ljubljanica by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Castle and old town on the Ljubljanica by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Banks of the Ljubljanica by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ljubljanica riverside by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Triple Bridge by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

In that last photo you see the Triple Bridge, a landmark trio of bridges joining the old town (on the west / right of photo) to the central Prešeren Square.

The pink Franciscan church is the most eyecatching building on the square, but not the only beautifully decorated one...


Prešeren Square by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Prešeren Square by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Prešeren Square by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Franciscian church by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Statue of Prešeren and his muse by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Decorated building on Prešeren Square by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Numerous cafes line the riverbank and streets between this square and the nearby Congress Square.


Cafe by the river by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Cafe life by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Congress Square


Castle above Kongresni trg (Congress Square) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Academia Philharmonicorum by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ljubljana University main building by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Kongresni Trg by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

south from here, past the University, you reach the National Library and Novi Trg (New Square).

The library dates from the 1930s and is considered one of the finest works of architect Jože Plečnik, whose fingerprints are all over Ljubljana (he extended an earlier single bridge into the aforementioned Triple Bridge, amongst other things)


University by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


National Library - wide angle by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Novi trg / National Library by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Novi trig (New Square) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Across the river lies the Old Town

Shoemaker's Bridge is adorned with shoes...


Cevljarski Most (Shoemaker's Bridge) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Shoes on the wire by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

...while the Triple Bridge beckons you across with views of a fine market colonade, overlooked by the yellow Ljubljana cathedral.


Market colonade by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ljubljana cathedral above the market by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ljubljana cathedral above the marketplace by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Old Town streets


Stritarjeva ulica by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ljubljana old town by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ljubljana Cathedral / old town by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ljubljana cathedral tower / old town by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Mestni trg (Town Square), Ljubljana old town by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Gornji trg by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Vodnikov trg by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ljubljana alley by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

From Krekov trg there is a funicular railway up to the castle.

Partly because funicular railways are cool, and partly because at ~39°C, sitting still in the shade with a cold drink felt like hard work, let alone climbing a hill, I decided to take this option.


Krekov trg, with funicular railway to the castle by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Castle funicular by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Castle funicular by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Castle funicular by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Looking down the castle funicular by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

The castle is charming, and a lovely courtyard to stop for an ice-cream, although not the most militarily spectacular piece of fortified architecture I've ever seen. However, it does boast fine views from its walls, and...


Courtyard of Ljubljana grad by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Photo moment on castle walls by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ljubljana through a castle window by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

...ascending a spiral staircase, even finer views from the top of the main tower.


Spiral staircastle in castle tower by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


View over Ljubljana castle from the tower by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Wide angle views from the castle


View from Ljubljana castle - wide angle - northwest ish by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


View from Ljubljana castle - wide angle - west-ish by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


View from Ljubljana castle - wide angle - southwest-ish by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Views of central Ljubljana / some of the aforementioned landmarks, from the castle


View from Ljubljana castle - Prešeren Square by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


View from Ljubljana castle - Prešeren Square closer by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


View from Ljubljana castle - Franciscan church by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


View from Ljubljana castle by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


View from Ljubljana castle - Ljubljana cathedral by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


View from Ljubljana castle by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


View from Ljubljana castle - Novi trg by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


View from Ljubljana castle by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


View from Ljubljana castle by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


View from Ljubljana castle by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Views of a distinctive high-rise building, 'Nebotičnik', which I would visit later


View from Ljubljana castle - Nebotičnik by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


View from Ljubljana castle - Nebotičnik (close up) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

And views across all sorts of as-yet unknown/unvisited districts, suburbs, industrial quarters, surrounding villages and countryside, all the way to the mountains in the distance.


View from Ljubljana castle by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


View from Ljubljana castle by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


View from Ljubljana castle by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


View from Ljubljana castle by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


View from Ljubljana castle - suburbs by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ljubljana from the castle walls by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


View from Ljubljana castle by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

Lovely. It's on my list now. Beautiful setting.
Great photos.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

The heat of the day dissipating, I decided to walk back.

The path down afforded further views of the castle itself...


Ljubljana grad by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ljubljana grad by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ljubljana grad by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Castle tower clock by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

... the centre of town, with that endlessly photogenic pair of pink and yellow churches...


Franciscan church from the castle hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ljubljana cathedral from castle hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ljubljana cathedral from castle hill - close up by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

... and rounding the hill somewhat, new views facing in a more southerly direction.


Trnovska cerkev from the castle hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


National Library from the castle hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Southern old town from the castle hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Gornji trig from the castle hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Ljubljana :cheers:


----------



## Broccolli (May 30, 2010)

Very nice, thanks for the pictures


----------



## Diego_GDL. (Sep 18, 2005)

Great pictures....... Ljubljana look's awesome and beautiful!


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

various other bits and bobs from around town


Ljubljana street art by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ljubljana graffiti by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ljubljana graffiti by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ljubljana graffiti by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ljubljana graffiti by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

final assortment


Ljubljana graffiti by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ljubljana graffiti by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ljubljana stencil by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ljubljana graffiti by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ljubljana graffiti by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ljubljana graffiti by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

i forgot to post this fountain


Fountain in Tabor Park by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

there's a reason I usually try and book a flight during daylight, and a window seat...


Aerial Ljubljana by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Aerial Ljubljana by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Aerial Ljubljana by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Aerial Ljubljana by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

As in my Valletta/Malta thread, I'd like to stretch the definition of 'urban' to include smaller-scale human development, i.e., villages.

Because Slovenia sure does have some very pretty villages.

From the air-


Aerial Slovenia by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Aerial Slovenia by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Aerial Slovenia by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Aerial Slovenia by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Aerial Slovenia by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Coming in to land / taking off -


Aerial Slovenia by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Aerial Slovenia by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Aerial Slovenia by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Aerial Slovenia by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Leaving Slovenia by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

and a day trip to the Julian Alps


Bled through a bus window by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bled through a bus window by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Looking down Mount Vogel cable car by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Platform at the top of Mount Vogel cable car by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Stara Fuzina and Ribčev Laz from Mt Vogel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Sheep and lamb on Vogel cliff edge #3 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Julian Alps by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Panorama over Lake Bohinj - 5 shot stitch by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ukanc, western end of Lake Bohinj by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ribčev Laz, eastern end of Lake Bohinj by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Church of St John the Baptist and bridge at Ribčev Laz, Lake Bohinj by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## thedurringtondoctor (Jun 26, 2010)

Great photos. I went to Slovenija on a business trip about 10 years ago but my local agent kept me under the influence of alcohol the whole time and as a consequence I remember little!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

a charming city for one, I love the old architecture, I saw a couple of buildings with a character, 
the castle is awesome - being situated up the mountain and can be reached through a funicular 
which I imagine gives you a spectacular view of the city while in it, and the hundreds of graffiti 
practically located in one area is somehow unbelievable.
great job dude.:applause:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Looks wonderful!


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

Best City and best country ever; amazing places, natures, the green lounge of europe.

With love from Klagenfurt/Celovec


----------

